
Microsoft gets sloppy with Surface - CrankyBear
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3216532/microsoft-windows/microsoft-gets-sloppy-with-surface.html
======
Boothroid
'I can confidently tell you there has never been a better time to buy a
Surface' (in other words, we have the failure rate down to only 24% now!)

------
whipoodle
You don't hear much about this around here. I guess it doesn't fit with the
new Microsoft, everything is good now because of Satya narrative.

